

Ask HN: Are there any good forum engine in Node.js - cool_guy


======
gexla
A forum is basically a multi-user blog with comments. For many cases, that's
all you need. If you need something more like vBulletin, then you should
probably just use vBulletin.

I can't see anyone coming up with a forum system like what already exists in
the PHP world. These things were created when forums were big and have massive
man hours of work to build on. To create something like that from scratch
today probably wouldn't be worth the effort. If it were worth it, then there
would be more available in different ecosystems.

